
The Ghost in the Machine: An AI Perspective on the Soul [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-10030-the_ghost_in_the_machine
======
DyslexicAtheist
probably one of the best talks of yesterday. The speaker has no doubt read GEB
so it might appeal to the HN crowd ...

Speaking of Nominative Determinism, not only is his last name _Bach_ , he
covered Gödel's incompleteness theorem in the talk :-)

I will need to re-watch this at least one more time because it was so full of
goodies. The Q/A was as good as the talk itself. 13/10 would watch again :)

~~~
xfs
Did he mention Scott Aaronson's Ghost in the Quantum Turing Machine? That is a
great take on consciousness and free will that I know of.

~~~
DanielleMolloy
He didn't mention it yesterday, but thanks for the pointer!

------
oger
God as a rootkit is a tantalizing analogy you could draw from his talk...

~~~
bicubic
Sounds like Catholicism with extra steps...

~~~
goldenkey
The reason why most atheists hate the term God is mostly because they don't
understand the nomenclature like Godhead and the trinity. Even Bertrand
Russell believed in God, in the same sense as this "rootkit of reality."

We have a reality - unless you deny it is running on something, even itself,
then an object with the same characteristic of what is commonly referred to as
God, is a consequence.

~~~
krapp
Most atheists don't hate the term God, nor do they hate God. It would be
irrational to hate something that you don't even believe exists.

>We have a reality - unless you deny it is running on something, even itself,
then an object with the same characteristic of what is commonly referred to as
God, is a consequence.

That's a tautology: "reality exists, therefore God exists, given some
arbitrary definition of God for some arbitrary definition of reality."

Atheists don't believe in God - any God, or Gods (because consider that there
are _many_ from the Judeo-Christian complex to the ancient 'pagans' to the
nameless spirits of shamanism and animism) because no religion has provided
any credible evidence of their supernatural claims, not because concepts like
Godhead and the Trinity are incomprehensible.

------
rick22
Its better to download and watch as it stutters very frequently.

